# what board do you use?



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice choice ive had a ride on the burton severn and it was fab. As i've only been riding for 2 years I am still on my progression board which is my burton clash 154. I find it really responsive on well groomed runs and the roughest of terrain that off piste can throw at you. I cant wait untill i find out how it handles the park.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

*Board I ride.*

I ride a 156 Burton Feelgood. Which I love!!!! I ride in Ontario on some clear hard packed snow (ice!) and I can still get an edge!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

i currently am using a 2004 burton air 153 and it is great. it has never given me any problems and whenever i race my friends i have the fastest board out there. before i used the air i had a burton punch 137 and its also a great board for up and coming riders.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

i currently am using a 2004 burton air 153 and it is great. it has never given me any problems and whenever i race my friends i have the fastest board out there. before i used the air i had a burton punch 137 and its also a great board for up and coming riders.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Burton Custom and t6. Selling the t6 though. It was a fun board, but it's so fast that it wears me out in just a few runs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

I have an '06 Ride Havoc that I love, and a cheapie Lamar that I use for jibbing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

I ride an 8 year old Lib Tech, I've ridden my buddies '06 burton and I much prefer mine. I don't know anything about my ride 'cus it was a handme down from a handmedown.

Its wicked lava lampish graphics on the top and bottom though. Its cool!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

LibTechDylan said:


> I ride an 8 year old Lib Tech, I've ridden my buddies '06 burton and I much prefer mine. I don't know anything about my ride 'cus it was a handme down from a handmedown.
> 
> Its wicked lava lampish graphics on the top and bottom though. Its cool!


I can't stand when a board don't have fully wrapped edges. ie. Lib Tech or Santa Cruz. That's just cheap on the companys behalf IMO


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh ya, I'm on last years Costom X 156


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

i have a salomon forecast 159 for the pow and a burton dominant slick for parks


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

I just got my 150 Burton Dominant 07 and I love it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

I ride a '04 Burton BMC 164 for pow days with '04 Burton Mission bindings with the Capstrap and Team Highbacks. I also have a '06 Burton Dominant 159 with '07 P1 Bindings. I've also had the same DC boots for the last three years witht the boa lacing system and I love 'em.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Forum Jp Walker 157 FTW!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

166 burton custom i havnt used yet. going up friday with all brand new gear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

I was riding on a 160 Rossignol strato but just bought a 2007 burton custom X

Excited to get out on the slopes ;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

jimaug87 said:


> 166 burton custom i havnt used yet. going up friday with all brand new gear.


Forum > Burton Anyday...just my 2 cents :cheeky4:


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

156 atomic terminal


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

I just got my Burton Custom X with Cartel Bindings. Excellent combo. Holds up to anything.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

i got my 5150 sect last year and love it. It's sick for rails, really flexible. It's a really fun board for really cheap


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

i have a brand new set up this year:

07 Lib Tech TRS 154
Burton P1's
DC Park Boots.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Hallelujah!


----------

